# Penn Foster Career School



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi All,

Was just wondering if anyone out there has gone through the Furniture and Cabinet Maker Program from Penn Foster online. I've been thinking about doing this but I've been skeptical since it's an "at home" program. I guess you do the work at home, send it in, and they grade it and send you the next instruction packet. What are your thoughts on a program like this?


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I took the course and you won't get much practical knowledge that you couldn't get elsewhere or don't already have. What I got from the course was more understanding of the craft academically. For me, it was a worthwhile exercise in discipline even though it was a bit expensive. I don't think the class will increase your skills much, but it will give you a stronger knowledge base.


----------

